# Sound stopped working Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3



## Currency (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I came home tonight and found I no longer have any sound from my Creative CA0132 onboard sound chipset. Everything was fine last night, I tried the follow things.

1) Front audio ports
2) Removed headset from rear ports and tried speakers
3) Adjusted SB recon 3DI settings
4) Repaired sound driver with same driver installation package as before,
5) Completely removed sound device under device manager and allowed MS to install it again, still no sound. 
6) Checked Bios settings to ensure onboard sound chipset was enabled. 

After doing all of the above, including trying to run it into my black widow keyboard, with both headset and speakers, and still nothing. I'm at a loss. Other than a system restore. I've only recently started reinstalling games after a complete fresh install of windows and drivers two-three days ago. Sound has worked since I got the board less than 90 days ago. 

Any suggestions other than what I've already done?


----------



## Currency (Sep 14, 2013)

Still working on it, getting closer but still no fix yet.

Event Viewer:
The SB Recon3D Service service depends on the SB Recon3D HDAudio service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

System restore didn't work, I opted for the harsh solution of reformatting, again, installing the drivers, again, and yet I have no sound. *Cries* 131 windows updates, pffft.

Edit:

Went to sleep early this morning while the PC was downloading and installing 131 updates, and magically I have sound. But for whatever reason I cannot explain, I couldn't find a root cause for this problem. I checked windows update, and the Creative Recon driver update is still listed as not installed yet. Not sure how it could be updated as all the drivers I installed were the most up to date and have been for a while now.


----------

